
The story of ispc: Origins (part 1) - jsheard
http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/18/ispc-origins.html
======
CyberDildonics
Great read, it is very interesting to see the disconnect of understanding
between hardware guys, compiler writers and low level programmers.

ISPC is also pretty great and one of the most pragmatic ways to take advantage
of SIMD units.

